# Louvered doors



## Johnny Means (Mar 1, 2010)

What would be the acoustical effect of using several louvered doors as a wall treatment on my side walls? I am more concerned about aesthetics than sound, but I don't want to do something that creates an absolutely hideous acoustical effect.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It could potentially change the path of higher frequencies depending on how the louvers are positioned. Also, if it's really open louvers, it will make it more difficult to pressurize the space in the bass.

Bryan


----------



## Dennis Erskine (May 29, 2010)

Actually, Bryan, those little louvers would have very little, if any, affect on the bass whether open or closed. Their mass is next to nothing and no way they'd ever be air tight.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry if I was misunderstood. I didn't know if it was a solid door with louvered 'decoration' or actual louvers - which I would agree would do little to nothing.

Bryan


----------

